# Transparente iFrame+Scrollbar



## tenshi-chan (8. Mai 2005)

Also wie es die Überschrift schon sagt. Ich suche einen html code für transparente iframes und scrollbars. Hab schon bei google & co gesucht, wurde zwar fündig aber es war immer wie ein 'schatten' dabei. (zB wie hier in der kleinen box rechts klück )

hier ein beispiel wie es sein sollte dann: klick 

Die Scrollbar sollte wie glas sein/aussehen.

hoffe ihr habt n paar schöne codes für mich *hoffz*


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2005)

Ob ein durchsichtiger Scrollbalken wirklich praktikabel und User-friendly ist, bezweifel ich mal. Das von dir gewünschte 'Feature' ist aber auch nur im IE5.5+ möglich, da der Trick darin liegt, die Scrollbalken-Farben mittels CSS dem Seitenhintergrund anzupassen, was in den non-IE-Browsers (FireFox, Mozilla, Netscape, Opera, usw.) aber nicht funktioniert.


----------



## versuch13 (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 ja, Maik hat sich die Seiten jetzt sicher nicht mit dem IE angesehen, denn dir ging es ja darum das man das Hintergrundbild durchsieht.

 <style type="text/css">
 <!--
       {filter:chroma(color=#FF00FF);
       scrollbar-face-color:#000000;
       scrollbar-shadow-color:#632984;
       scrollbar-highlight-color:#632984;
       scrollbar-3dlight-color:#130919;
       scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#130919;
       scrollbar-track-color:#FF00FF;
       scrollbar-arrow-color:#C2A2DA}
 -->
 </style>  

 Mit diesem Style funktioniert es. Hier wird alles was die Farbe #FF00FF hat durchsichtig. Möchtest du also nur das die Pfeile wie in deinen Beispielen sichtbar sind, mußt du noch alle anderen Farben bis auf die arrow color auf #FF00FF setzen.
 Ja, allerdings läufts nur im MS IE wie schon erwähnt.

 gruß.


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Maik hat sich die Seiten jetzt sicher nicht mit dem IE angesehen


Hab die Demo-Links mit Firefox und IE besucht


----------



## versuch13 (8. Mai 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da der Trick darin liegt, die Scrollbalken-Farben mittels CSS dem Seitenhintergrund anzupassen


 
 Ja, sorry, nachdem was du geschrieben hattest, dachte ich halt du hast es nicht mit dem IE gesehen, da es sich ja nun nicht um eine durchgängige Hintergrundfarbe handelt sondern eben um Bilder. Und da ist mit die Scrollbar dem Hintergrund anpassen ja nunmal nichts zu machen. War ja auch nur eine Vermutung da ich mir dachte ansonsten hättest du sicher schon die richtige Lösung gepostet.

 greetz


----------



## AlexD1979 (11. Mai 2005)

Hi @ll
Passt nicht ganz zu dem Thema, aber kann mir mal jmd ein Beispiel für so einen Frame in einer Seite geben? Ich brauche diese Funktion auch mal. 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## c2uk (11. Mai 2005)

AlexD1979 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi @ll
> Passt nicht ganz zu dem Thema, aber kann mir mal jmd ein Beispiel für so einen Frame in einer Seite geben? Ich brauche diese Funktion auch mal.
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander



Schon mal was von SelfHTML gehört? Da wirst Du fündig: Eingebettete Frames


----------



## BugsBastard (11. Mai 2005)

Kurz dazu, frameborder="0" macht den Rahmen durchsichtig bzw. löscht ihn.

Gruss,

Bugs


----------



## ShineGo0ut (9. Dezember 2006)

http://www.vanillaeyeliner.com/amnesia/layoutsv.php?t=frame&i=29
schaut da maL x.x
da is so ne art durchsichtiger scroller, nur i-wie bekommisch da den code nid raus x)

oda da:

http://www.vanillaeyeliner.com/amnesia/layoutsv.php?t=frame&i=27


----------



## Maik (9. Dezember 2006)

Hier die relevanten Auszüge aus dem Quellcode:


```
<iframe id="main" name="b"
src="main.html" width=244 height=295 marginwidth=0 marginheight=0
hspace=0 vspace=0 frameborder=0 scrolling=auto ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true"
style="filter:chroma(color=FF0000)"></iframe>
```
CSS-Code der im iFrame eingebundenen *main.html*:

```
BODY{
scrollbar-face-color: #ff0000;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #ff0000;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #8d7da5;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #000000; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #ff0000; 
scrollbar-track-color : #000000;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #7c5298;}
```
Bleibt anzumerken, daß dies nur im IE funktioniert - und das ist auch gut so.


----------

